# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Multiple Myeloma/Ziekte van Kahler - Artikel

## Agnes574

Multiple myeloma of de ziekte van Kahler is een kwaadaardige bottumor die wordt veroorzaakt door de woekering van de beenmergcellen. Die produceren de bloedcellen. 


*Multiple myeloma, een botkanker* 

Deze ziekte is dus een vorm van botkanker waarbij plasmocyten (of plasmacellen) gaan woekeren. De plasmocyten zijn bloedcellen die gespecialiseerd zijn in de aanmaak van antilichaampjes. Als deze overmatig en in een abnormale vorm worden geproduceerd, overspoelen ze het beenmerg en verdringen ze de gezonde bloedcellen. Parallel daarmee scheiden de plasmocyten stoffen af die geleidelijk aan het botweefsel vernielen. De antilichaampjes (proteïne M) van hun kant zijn, doordat ze door abnormale cellen geproduceerd zijn, niet efficiënt, wat een verhoogd risico op infecties meebrengt. En omdat ze ook moeilijker uit te scheiden zijn, putten ze ook de nieren uit. 

Multiple myeloma is een zeldzame kanker en komt meestal voor bij mensen van boven de 60. Over de oorzaken tast men nog altijd in het duister. 


*Hoe wordt de diagnose gesteld?* 

Voor de diagnose van multiple myeloma zijn drie onderzoeken nodig: het opsporen van een teveel van een specifiek type antilichaampjes in het bloed (te herkennen aan de woekering van plasmocyten), een beenmergpunctie om de plasmocyten in beeld te brengen en een radiografie van het bot om de zones met aangetast weefsel zichtbaar te maken. Deze zijn te herkennen aan de typische ronde vormen.


*De behandeling van multiple myeloma*

De behandeling bestaat uit chemotherapie. Deze heeft als doel om de woekering van de plasmocyten te stoppen. Afhankelijk van de leeftijd van de patiënt kan de chemotherapie heel intensief zijn en kunnen er ook meerdere stoffen gelijktijdig worden gebruikt (polychemotherapie). 
Men kan ook overgaan tot een transplantatie van stamcellen van het beenmerg. De getransplanteerde cellen komen meestal van de patiënt zelf. Ze worden voor de chemotherapie weggenomen en behandeld om het myeloma te vernietigen en daarna weer teruggeplaatst. In zeldzame gevallen zijn de stamcellen afkomstig van een gezonde donor. 

De opvolging omvat het controleren van het aantal antilichaampjes in het bloed en in de urine, het kalkgehalte in het bloed, de nierfunctie en de toestand van het bot via een radiografie.
Ook het aanpassen van de leefgewoonten, zoals aan sport gaan doen, kan nuttig zijn om botaantasting te voorkomen. Maar ook veel drinken is belangrijk om de nieren zo goed mogelijk te helpen functioneren. Ook plaatsen mijden waar veel mensen aanwezig is aan te raden, omdat daar het gevaar om besmettelijke ziekten op te lopen groter is…



01/04/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Multipel myeloom (ziekte van Kahler)* 

*Inleiding*
Het multipel myeloom (ziekte van Kahler) is een kwaadaardige ziekte van de zogenaamde plasmacellen. Bij deze ziekte is er sprake van een overmatige productie van abnormale plasmacellen. Deze tasten niet alleen de botten aan, maar verhinderen ook de productie van de normale bloedcellen. 

Bloed bevat drie soorten cellen: 
***rode bloedcellen, 
***witte bloedcellen en 
***bloedplaatjes. 
Al deze cellen worden aangemaakt in het beenmerg, de centrale zachte massa van het bot. De witte bloedcellen behoren tot het immuunsysteem, dat het lichaam tegen ziekteverwekkers beschermt. Een deel van de aangemaakte witte bloedcellen komt niet in het bloed terecht, maar ontwikkelt zich elders in het lichaam tot plasmacellen. Deze produceren antistoffen (bepaalde eiwitten) die het lichaam beschermen tegen allerlei schadelijke stoffen en daarmee tegen ziekten en infecties.

Soms ontstaat er een kwaadaardige woekering van plasmacellen. Deze tasten vervolgens het bot aan. Waar afgebroken bot wordt opgevuld door plasmacellen ontstaan ophelderingen, die op een röntgenfoto zichtbaar kunnen worden gemaakt. Is er één zo'n opheldering, dan spreken we van een plasmacytoom. Meestal zijn het er echter meer, in dat geval is er sprake van multipel myeloom, ook wel de ziekte van Kahler genoemd. De botten waarin deze ziekte het vaakst voorkomt, zijn het bekken, de wervels, ribben en schedel.

Ook maken de plasmacellen extra paraproteïnen (bepaalde antistoffen) aan. De abnormale woekering van plasmacellen met de bijbehorende antistoffen staat de vorming van andere bloedcellen in de weg. 


*Verschijnselen*
De meest voorkomende symptomen zijn: 
***onbegrepen pijn in de botten, 
***regelmatig terugkerende infecties, 
***vermoeidheid en 
***spierzwakte.

De abnormale plasmacellen belemmeren de groei van de normale bloedcellen in het beenmerg. Dit kan de volgende gevolgen hebben:
*-*Door een tekort aan normale witte bloedcellen functioneert het immuunsysteem van het lichaam niet goed en kan er sprake zijn van veelvuldige infecties 
*-*Door een tekort aan rode bloedcellen kunnen zich verschijnselen voordoen van anemie (bloedarmoede), zoals vermoeidheid, kortademigheid en gebrek aan uithoudingsvermogen. 
*-*Door een tekort aan bloedplaatjes is de bloedstilling verstoord, waardoor makkelijk bloedingen, zoals neus- en tandvleesbloedingen optreden. 
*-*Door de ongeremde groei van grote hoeveelheden plasmacellen in het beenmerg raken de botten verzwakt en kunnen --in het uiterste geval--breken. De aantasting van de botten leidt tot calcium afgifte aan het bloed, wat resulteert in hypercalciëmie (te veel calcium in het bloed). Dit kan leiden tot gebrek aan eetlust, zwakheid, misselijkheid, dorst en verwardheid.


*Diagnose*
Om de diagnose te stellen, kunnen verschillende laboratoriumtests en botonderzoeken nodig zijn. 
*-*De abnormale antistoffen (paraproteïnen) die bij de ziekte van Kahler worden aangemaakt, kunnen met een speciaal onderzoek (electroforese) in het bloed en de urine worden aangetoond. 
*-*De kenmerkende afwijkingen aan de botten kunnen worden opgespoord aan de hand van röntgenfoto's, botscans met radioactieve isotopen en computertomografie (CT-scan). 
*-*Door middel van bloedonderzoek wordt de hoeveelheid bloedcellen en -plaatjes bepaald en het gehalte aan calcium en eiwitten gemeten.Verder kan het nodig zijn de nierfunctie te controleren. 
*-*De definitieve diagnose wordt gewoonlijk gesteld op basis van een beenmergpunctie en/of -biopsie. 


*Behandeling*
Het is in de meeste gevallen niet mogelijk de ziekte van Kahler te genezen. Chemotherapie en radiotherapie (bestraling) worden aangewend om de ziekte zo veel mogelijk terug te dringen en zo de levensverwachting van patiënten met multipel myeloom of plasmocytoom te verbeteren. Ook beenmergtransplantatie wordt als behandeling toegepast, met name bij jongere mensen. Een beenmergtransplantatie is echter een ingrijpende behandeling.
Daarnaast is de behandeling gericht op het verlichten van de symptomen. 


*Complicaties*
De ziekte van Kahler kan verschillende organen aantasten en daar complicaties veroorzaken. 
*-*Regelmatig raken de nieren beschadigd door calcium of een overmatige afzetting van eiwitten, wat leidt tot nierinsufficiëntie. 
*-*De vatbaarheid voor infecties kan leiden tot bijvoorbeeld een longontsteking, dit vraagt altijd om een spoedige behandeling. 
*-*Als de pijpbeenderen worden aangetast, kan het bot broos worden, waardoor het sneller breekt. 
*-*Multipel myeloom in de wervelkolom kan leiden tot wervelbreuken. Als hierbij het ruggenmerg wordt samengedrukt kan dit leiden tot verlammingen. 


*Vooruitzichten*
De ziekte van Kahler (multipel myeloom) is een ernstige ziekte, die vooral bij ouderen voorkomt. De prognose is wisselend. 
Bij sommige mensen ontwikkelt de ziekte zich in het beginstadium erg langzaam en kan er soms enkele jaren, zonder behandeling, worden afgewacht. 
Bij anderen gedraagt de aandoening zich veel agressiever en is de overleving beperkt tot enkele jaren. Bij jonge mensen kan soms, met een intensieve behandeling (beenmergtransplantatie) genezing bereikt worden. 


*Meer informatie*
www.kwfkankerbestrijding.nl Informatie van het Koningin Wilhelmina Fonds.
(bron: medicinfo.nl)

----------

